# Not getting any predetors....



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

I havent got any predetors in my life, ive shot a coyote that came onto our property, and that was before a big hurricane it probaly sturred him up, but now ive been calling using the rabbit in distress, i got a decoy with movement, and i havent gotten any respones, what would you recomend me doing? possibly throwing some small game animal carcasses around? or just keep calling to get coyotes/foxes interested in the area? 
Thanks i need all the advice i can get.... im dieing to kill a predetor :sniper: 
~John M


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

The best thing I can say is watch some of the coyote hunting video's, those guys are experts and you can learn a lot from them. Other than that, keep trying. I'm no expert either, but that is what helped me the most.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

keep going out and trying....read everything u can get ur hands on and watch every video avalible thats what iv been doing and i can say that i have learned alot....not nearly a pro by anymeans but i have learned a ton


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Experience and persistence pays huge dividends. I got lucky once. I called in two the first set I ever made. It took about a year after that to get another response. The area around my house has animals passing through every two to three days. I drive the back roads on my way home from work every night and plot fresh tracks on my gps. This may not make sense to you but I have found the travel routine of numerous predators this way. I enter all waypoints in my computer on a topo map along with the travel direction and type of critter. I now can almost pinpoint to the day when I will make a kill or have an opportunity in a specific area. Sounds crazy but it has been really effective. Michigan's Upper penninsula has alot of coyotes but in my opinion they are harder to kill than anywhere else. Due to the high concentrations of wolves now they don't come running. They tend to sneak in for a peek first. I learn more every time out and alot has been through mistakes! That's what makes it fun. If I could kill one everytime I wouldn't go. Keep at it be patient pay attention to the wind and remember you can't call in a predator that isn't there.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would say to order either Les Johnsons Predator Quest video or Randy Andersons first video Calling all coyotes and start there


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah Randy Anderson's first video is a classic. I was watching it last night as a matter of fact. I like the part when Glennnnnnn Zinc gets a double with his .243 and his .22 mag....ALL RIGHT!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

It must take a ton of cool to wait for a coyote to get close enough to kill with a 22mag pistol and then just calmly grab your rifle and get the second one at 400mph on a dead run. I would have gotten flustered and missed them both then dropped my rifle and knocked the scope off!

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

It must take a ton of cool to wait for a coyote to get close enough to kill with a 22mag pistol and then just calmly grab your rifle and get the second one at 400mph on a dead run. I would have gotten flustered and missed them both then dropped my rifle and knocked the scope off!

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah no doubt. I woud love to meet Glen Zinc. I bet he's a pretty cool guy. Kind of like a nice grandpa type person.


----------

